

Ask HN: Getting Dangerous with Javascript? - bgnm2000

So I've been getting dangerous enough with ruby, and rails, to build to my hearts content. But I'm trying to do some crazy javascript stuff. I understand the language to a degree, and implementing JQuery, Prototype, Mootools stuff usually isn't too much of an issue for me. But if I want to become, seriously good (especially with Jquery) where should I start?<p>Thanks!
======
seasoup
Start by implementing yourself a complex javascript widget. Like, say, a
datepicker. That's a reasonable complex widget. Or start smaller with a
dialog. Then, start going through it finding ways to optimize, rinse and
repeat.

------
verysimple
There was an HN post addressing your question not so long ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2016334>

------
fosk
From the documentation where you can find plenty of docs and tutorials:
<http://docs.jquery.com/Main_Page>

